# Campagnolo Centaur ergo shifter problem



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi all. It's my first post here. Hope you can help me with this one.

I have a set of 2010 Campagnolo Centaur ergo shifters that I've just got around to installing. I upgraded the internals using the EC-CE110 kit to get more positive clicks.

My problem is that I dont get a click when I shift from 10th to 9th cog (e.g. from 12 tooth to 13 tooth sprocket). I don't get a click until I shift from 9th to 8th (i.e. from 13 tooth to 14 tooth cog). From there on, I get a click for every shift. If I shift from 10th to the first click, I will have effectively shifted from 10th to 8th gear. 

Going to the other way, I get clicks between all cogs, except the shift from 9th to 10th.
I've dismantled and re-installed all the internals 3 times today, but get the same result everytime.

I've used (and re-built) first and second generation Camopagnolo ergos for 13 years and always got a click between all gears. This is my first experience of Ultrashift levers.

Does anyone have an idea what's going on? I don't know if this is by design or if I've got a faulty ergo. 

Thanks for your help!
T


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If they are really 2010 shifters, then the "upgrade" should not be necessary, since it was a running change in late 2009. I did this to my 2009 Centaurs which were completely devoid of downshifting feel, and now have little clicks. I will go down to the basement & check my bike later, to see if I have the same issue as you.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just checked on the stand. My upgraded '09 Centaurs have all the clicks, both ways. 

Is it possible you have lost a click at the other end through wrong cable length or misadjusted limit stop?


----------



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for checking Julio.

I've removed the ergo from my bike, so it can't have anything to do with cables or limit screws.

I watch the "EC-CE110" video on You Tube last night and tried a dismantle and reassemble, but still the same problem.

Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

this was the video I used. ignored the front dissassembly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0HuogGeuc

Hard to see how to go wrong. You do realize that you only need to count 9 clicks?

The only issue I had was that one of the little balls that engage the dentents had come out. watch for that.


----------



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree - the internals are so much simpler than the older generations of ergos.
I realise that I only need 9 clicks - my problem is that I'm not getting that first click (from 10th to 9th)


----------



## T44ISKN (Mar 14, 2011)

Just to follow up on this. 

I had the ergo's rebuilt by Velotech (the official UK service centre) and it turns out I had one of the concave, springy washer things (with notches cut into it) the wrong way around. i.e. I had one of the washers sitting inside the other, rather than pushing against the other.

Also, I was trying to pull out all slack in the cable with the lever in the low gear position, as I have with all earlier generation ergo levers. According to Velotech, the cable should be fixed with some slack remaining, as the first click from 10 to 9 pulls more cable than subsequent clicks.

Anyway, it's all working now - a belated thanks to you all for your help!


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats


----------

